

New LTS Asterisk release v1.8.0 - bobf
http://lists.digium.com/pipermail/asterisk-announce/2010-October/000277.html

======
bobf
This is the first long term support release of Asterisk since version 1.4.0
was released in 2006, and there's >200 notable new features. A few important
features that stuck out to me were Google Talk & Voice support, improvements
to SIP handling, calendaring integration, and less noise on conference calls.
For a good writeup of some of the new features, also see:
[http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-
keating/asterisk/asterisk-18...](http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-
keating/asterisk/asterisk-18---major-release-sports-200-new-features.asp)

